# Baron Hill Hall, Beaumaris, Anglesey June '09



## mr_bones (Jul 11, 2009)

Baron Hill hall sits among the woods, just outside Beaumaris on the isle of Anglesey. Baron Hill dates back to the 17th century, but the mansion that sits on the site is believed to have been built in the early 19th century, and the decorative cast iron guttering has the date '1835' on it in several spots.

Much of the surrounding area was landscaped, and the mansion extended way out into the vast grounds in the form of outbuildings, greenhouses, gardens and other features.

The sad demise of the mansion started when the government bought the building and handed it over to the Polish army for accommodation in WW2 - they couldnt cope with the large, cold rooms and vacated it in favour of temporary huts situated in the grounds. There was also a fire which gutted much of the inside of the building and since that time (around 65 years ago) - it has been left to become more and more ruinous, to the point where it merges into the forest gracefully.

Grotty day, old olympus digital camera....plenty of excuses for the shoddy photos.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous place, love those pillars at the front, and the stair case, (what's left of it  ). Very nice work, I do like this place. Looks great all being taken over by greenery too.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## jonney (Jul 11, 2009)

What an awesome old building. I love the stone work and the attention to detail that has gone into everything from the columns to the stone ballustrades. I especially like the ornate cap on the drainpipe with its overflow. Nice one Mr_Bones thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 11, 2009)

Mate,the shot of the pillars is brilliant..not bad considering they were shot on a grotty old cam!


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 11, 2009)

wow it still amazes me that places like this still exist, that people havent demolished them and used the land or rebuilt them. Well done great location and fantastic photo's - nice one Mr Bones.


----------



## Clair-lou (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful place - Oh I so wished it was possible to take it over and get it alive again  
Is it owned does anyone know? 
Why is it not looked after does anyone know?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm new to the site and new to seeing so many beautiful homes going to waste.

Clair


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 12, 2009)

Blimey Mr B, this is great! 
Only just saw this one as I've been on a lengthy break. I will try _not_ to bump too many threads! 
This one was too nice not to though!


----------



## Daisychain (Aug 12, 2009)

Awww..... what a lovely old place.


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 12, 2009)

Cheers Foxy and others. I've been on a return trip and will update with more photos in the next few days


----------

